# UMAi Cacciatore



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2017)

Okay, this is all y'alls fault. nepas in particular. The 50mm UMAi bags are en route and I've been looking at recipes. I've got a number of things in the freezer that need to be used up, so it's time to branch out to salami.

My plan is to use 3# of ground venison, 1# of medium grind pork shoulder and 1# of coarse grind back fat. This is the recipe I plan on using and I'd like what feedback you may have.

4 pounds pork, venison or wild boar
1 pound pork fat
51 grams (about 3 tablespoons) kosher salt
20 grams (2 tablespoons) sugar or dextrose
6 grams (about a teaspoon) starter culture T-SPX[/b]
1/4 cup distilled water
1/3 cup red wine


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Okay, this is all y'alls fault. nepas in particular. The 50mm UMAi bags are en route and I've been looking at recipes. I've got a number of things in the freezer that need to be used up, so it's time to branch out to salami.
> 
> My plan is to use 3# of ground venison, 1# of medium grind pork shoulder and 1# of coarse grind back fat. This is the recipe I plan on using and I'd like what feedback you may have.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good start.

All y'all is southern talk...Lol


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 23, 2017)

nepas said:


> Looks like a good start.
> 
> All y'all is southern talk...Lol


I'm trying to be multicultural.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks good, I have only made salami once and that was mediocre at best. It was my first attempt at salami. Only thing I can think of is mustard seeds, but that is not a requirement. I will be watching this to see how it turns out....


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Okay, this is all y'alls fault. nepas in particular.



Yeah, he's good at that!  

Looks to me like you're well on you're way to some cure greatness!  Keep us posted.


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 23, 2017)

I've done a couple of things with UMAi bags, Idaho, and liked it. I'll be watching to see how y'all do with it.
[emoji]9786[/emoji]️


----------



## 8x57 (Jan 23, 2017)

10g of culture seems a bit much? 
I like B-LC 007 better than T-SPX for culture, I use 2g for 10 lbs of meat.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the input. When it comes to the culture, my plan is to use what  comes with the bags and follow their directions if it's different from this recipe. That's an area I'm not ready to play with the first time out!


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

8x57 said:


> 10g of culture seems a bit much?
> I like B-LC 007 better than T-SPX for culture, I use 2g for 10 lbs of meat.


You were spot on. UMAi has 0.5gm per 5# in their recipes. Ruhlman has 10gms. Even though they're not using T-SPX, it's still ten times what I've found for that Bactoferm. Hank Shaw uses 10gms in his recipes, which is where this one came from.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

O'tay. I changed things up a little bit. UMAi says not to use preground meat, so I regrouped. I had some venison sirloin in the freezer and augmented with a little moose round steak.













IMG_2420.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017






I mixed the meat with the Instacure #2 and the kosher salt, and let it sit in the fridge overnight.













IMG_2423.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017






Spice mix and first grind with the coarse plate and hand mix. I decided to keep my first try simple and ground everything to the same grind.













IMG_2422.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_2424.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017






Back in the freezer for an hour, second grind with the medium plate, add the bloomed culture, the wine, and hand mix for two minutes.













IMG_2425.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_2426.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017






Back in the fridge while I clean up and get ready to stuff. I ended up with six 8-9" 50mm chubs. The fry test tells me this would be an awesome fresh sausage.













IMG_2427.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017


















IMG_2428.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 28, 2017






These will go into the fridge on Monday morning for the long rest. I've got starting weight and target weight written down. I'm really looking forward to trying the final product.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 28, 2017)

This looks really good, nice job on the grind and stuff. I'm in for the dry cure.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 28, 2017)

Looking good. 

I bet this will be great.

Looking for ideas for my empty chamber.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

What is UMAi bags?? old man not good with new tech stuff!!!

However waiting to see the finish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> This looks really good, nice job on the grind and stuff. I'm in for the dry cure.


Thank you! I'm jazzed. I have a curing chamber all figured out, but I don't currently have the space for one.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I bet this will be great.
> 
> Looking for ideas for my empty chamber.


Thanks! If the final product is anything like the fry test turned out, this will be a keeper.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 28, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> What is UMAi bags?? old man not good with new tech stuff!!!
> 
> However waiting to see the finish.
> 
> ...


Two weeks ago, I didn't either. Another SmokingMeatForum score!

http://www.drybagsteak.com/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks I guess kind of like sausage casings but for dry cure.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2017)

Some info on the UMAi bags.

UMAi bags are made from PBA-free polymer and comply with FDA regulations. The material forms a bond with the proteins of the meat on the surface allowing moisture to permeate out while blocking oxygen and off flavors.

Select the salami size bag you wish to make. Stuff the bag with the mixed/cured & fermentation agent meat. Make you seal. I found that using butchers twine is better than the zip ties and no need to use a vac sealer on salami.

Zip ties?

I found that the small zip ties can cut the bag and ruin the integrity of the bond.

Once sealed hang the salami at room temp for fermentation 2-3 days. You will be able to smell the fermentation. After the fermentation process put the UMAi salami in your normal household fridge. I found that laying on the racks work well. You need circulation around the salami. If you have some frogmats, these work well to lay the salami on so you dont get the rack indentations in the meat. Your looking for at least 30% weight loss.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the zip ties. They were kind of a pain. I'll switch to butcher twine next time.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 30, 2017)

Into the fridge. They're definitely fermenting and have already lost an average of 10% in weight.













IMG_2434.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Jan 30, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 30, 2017)

Following along. Looks good so far.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 3, 2017)

One week in and things are looking good. Good fermenting smell and an average of 16% weight loss.













IMG_2443.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 3, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 3, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 10, 2017)

Two weeks in. Weight loss is running 23-26%. Everything is looking good.













IMG_2475.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 10, 2017


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 10, 2017)

Looking good Idaho!

But I'm surprised the bag isn't sticking to the meat like any other casing would do. I thought there was supposed do be a bond with the UMAi bags?  I don't know, but that's just not what I would expect to see. I ordered a bunch of the UMAI kits and bags and ingredients to start, and just haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm watching and learning. Keep it up!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 10, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> Looking good Idaho!
> But I'm surprised the bag isn't sticking to the meat like any other casing would do. I thought there was supposed do be a bond with the UMAi bags?  I don't know, but that's just not what I would expect to see. I ordered a bunch of the UMAI kits and bags and ingredients to start, and just haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm watching and learning. Keep it up!



Thanks! The casings are not elastic. They're more like vacuum bags that allow moisture to escape. As the size of the meat decreases, the bags will necessarily pull away.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm right at 34-35%. One more week should do it. We're headed out of town to see family this weekend, so I'm planning on taking one of the salami that's just over 35%.

Based on this picture, I think I may have developed an addiction.













IMG_2512.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 23, 2017


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I'm right at 34-35%. One more week should do it. We're headed out of town to see family this weekend, so I'm planning on taking one of the salami that's just over 35%.
> 
> Based on this picture, I think I may have developed an addiction.
> 
> ...



Facing your demons and admission are the first two steps, MOI.  :biggrin:


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 23, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Facing your demons and admission are the first two steps, MOI.


In this case, they're the only steps!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 23, 2017)

Cut into one that was at 36% and I agree with others here that 40% is the target. Good flavor but a little too soft for me. I also want the flavor a little more concentrated.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 23, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Cut into one that was at 36% and I agree with others here that 40% is the target. Good flavor but a little too soft for me. I also want the flavor a little more concentrated.



I am a 40% loss or more fan.  Like you said, too soft in the 30's.  

Let it go and you will be glad you did.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 23, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am a 40% loss or more fan.  Like you said, too soft in the 30's.
> 
> Let it go and you will be glad you did.



Thanks, c. I cut into this one because the neighbors came over for glass of vino and we're going out of town to see friends and family tomorrow. The rest will be in the fridge until we get back. Based on the decreasing rate of moisture loss, it should be right around 40% that weekend. I'm with you on this, I may take it past 40%.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 5, 2017)

The reveal. Exactly 40% weight loss.













IMG_2540.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_2542.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 5, 2017






What surprises me is how mild this turned out compared to the fry test. It needs to be room temperature or chewed on for a bit for the flavors to come out. When they do, it's really good. I think I'm going to let the remaining four go to 42% for texture. This dry bag thing has something going for it!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks to have turned out really good!

What recipe did you use?  I have some bags that size that I want to do something with.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 5, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Okay, this is all y'alls fault. nepas in particular. The 50mm UMAi bags are en route and I've been looking at recipes. I've got a number of things in the freezer that need to be used up, so it's time to branch out to salami.
> 
> My plan is to use 3# of ground venison, 1# of medium grind pork shoulder and 1# of coarse grind back fat. This is the recipe I plan on using and I'd like what feedback you may have.
> 
> ...






CrankyBuzzard said:


> Looks to have turned out really good!
> 
> What recipe did you use?  I have some bags that size that I want to do something with.



Here you go, CB! I ended up doing a medium grind on everything and I like the results.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Here you go, CB! I ended up doing a medium grind on everything and I like the results.



Well, that'll teach me to go back and look won't it?  :laugh1:

I've saved it and will start some soon!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 6, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 16, 2017)

Just to put a tidy bow on this thread, I took the last three salumi that made it this far to 43% and then vacuum sealed them. 













IMG_2576.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Mar 16, 2017






I'm jazzed at the potential. More to come!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Just to put a tidy bow on this thread, I took the last three salumi that made it this far to 43% and then vacuum sealed them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The month long vac seal will make a huge difference. 

Trust me.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 16, 2017)

c farmer said:


> The month long vac seal will make a huge difference.
> 
> Trust me.



Thanks, c! These were sealed and into the freezer. If this works the same way it does with smoked salmon, a month or two will yield superb results with an equalization and improvement of texture. Am I close?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2017)

Never tried in the freezer.   Just in the fridge but yes, the flavor will just meld and get super smooth.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 17, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Never tried in the freezer.   Just in the fridge but yes, the flavor will just meld and get super smooth.



The freezer is just for long term storage. I discovered the improvement in smoked salmon by sheer dumb luck.


----------

